# San Luis Bay inn questions - any owners out there?



## GTLINZ (Oct 4, 2012)

We are interested in purchasing a unit at SLBI. We stayed there last July and love the location - being east coasters and spoiled with FL beaches so close, we love to visit the Cali coast because it is so rugged and different. It was a reasonably quiet vacation, which was fine for us.

What I think I understand about SLBI is that Wyndham manages it, Diamond is actively selling there, and that you have both deeded units and DRI points access.  We do not want to be in the DRI system - just have a deeded unit (and buy resale). I also learned that over it's history - Glen Ivy, Sunterra, Wyndham, DRI, and maybe others have been involved there. I have also seen a few fixed weeks - but floating is ok - we are not trying to hit summer months. 

So any owners out there - who do you pay your MFs to if you have a deeded unit? And how do you make reservations?  I am interested in all combinations of answers - I suspect that with the SLBI history, there could be multiple combinations...

Also - any info about units types owned is helpful. I know the wings were added later - and that there is real a/c outside the original building .... I am trying to determine what unit type to buy. 

Thank you in advance for any info you may have about SLBI !


----------



## linmcginn (Oct 4, 2012)

*SLBI*

We are deeded owners of 2 weeks at SLBI. We own a Regal unit which is a one bedroom one bath unit that is located in the newer section of the resort. It is aprox. 564 square feet. All face the bay but only floor two and five do not have some sort of obstruction. The other unit is an imperial unit that is 960 square feet and has 2 full bathrooms. This one is my favorite (although I do like the kitchen better in the Regal unit)! We do all of our reservations and pay our maintenance fees through Wyndham. We do not have seasons! We can make reservations for any week we want during the year.We have never had a problem getting the weeks we want ! Maintenance fees are around $645. We also have access to unlimited bonus time. If available we can reserve a room no more than  21 days out. A studio unit (which has a full kitchen and is about 423 square feet ) is $65 during the week and $75 on weekends; one bedroom is $75/$85; two bedroom $85/$95. You can also split your week if you'd like. There are also other resorts that you can use bonus time on also but we have only used it on SLBI. None of our timeshares are point based. Very happy with our deeded ownerships and PSE(exchange group through Wyndham). Hope this helps! If you have any more questions  just pm me and I'll get back to you ASAP!


----------



## GTLINZ (Oct 5, 2012)

linmcginn said:


> Very happy with our deeded ownerships and PSE(exchange group through Wyndham)



Apparently PSE goes all the way back to Glen Ivy ...

http://www.tug2.net/advice/rcimgmt.htm


----------



## GTLINZ (Oct 5, 2012)

Are there any DEEDED SLBI owners out there that pay maintenance fee to anyone other that PSE/Wyndham ???  TIA !


----------



## TomSoCal (Oct 12, 2012)

GTLINZ said:


> Are there any DEEDED SLBI owners out there that pay maintenance fee to anyone other that PSE/Wyndham ???  TIA !



No, deeded owners must pay their maintenance fees to San Luis Bay Inn which is managed by Wyndham.

Deeded owners who belong to Club Sunterra or now Diamond still pay them directly to SLBI.  This is called a club overlay and is a year to year agreement or something like that.

Don't be confused, the fees go to SLBI's account only for all


----------

